# DocBoy is FREE!



## lhowemt

He is writing around on the living room carpet, kicking and snorting and wiping his face all over. It is 6:46 and this is his first expression of happiness. I have yet to see him run, although he did "bounce" for two strides earlier.

DocBoy is out! What an emotional 5 days of working on this to success. I am exhausted. Of course I had a hard time sleeping the last two nights, too excited for anything. He is a sweetie! After 6 years in a kennel, how can a dog be so sweet? Over the last 5 days I have been warned NUMEROUS times about being ready for "issues". Well so far nothing. When I first got there at noon he was doing a little fear barking backing away from me as I approached the kennel but I dropped my gaze, slouched, and he came up to the fence and licked my hands. Took some zukes training treats. We drove away with sitting the backseat of the truck, the crate in the back empty. No need for it. We went to Petsmart, and he was a bit stressed, understandably. We got a collar and kong and went to the vet. We were early so we went in and out, got on the scale and off and on again. In and out and at first he wouldn't take a crunchy treat, but within 20 minutes did. The vet looked him over, and he does have one of those lick spots, she said is pretty common in dogs in kennels from boredom. We got antibiotics for it and so far he hasn't licked it that I've seen. A friend decided he needed a full blood panel. I have him scheduled for neutering in 2 weeks but I think we're going to need to do it sooner. 

I have never been to a breeding operation, and it was pretty emotionally intense. It's not as bad as I've heard, but I never want to see anything like that again. I have friends who raise hogs and they have more room than some. 2.5 litters of pups, one 3 weeks old. How did those pups live through weather below 10F, dropping to 16 below, in a shed, even with heat? Maybe they were brought in the house then, but I doubt it. The 6 week old pups had not a single toy or blanket or anything. Precious babies, so hard to see them. I was looking forward to puppy breath but they actually didn't smell that good. Odd. The place was relatively clean, probably because I was coming over. Small lives, sad dogs, how can people do this? I am surprised by my reaction to meeting her. I honestly think she has no clue that what she is doing in bad. Perhaps it is more common in Montana, but "just dogs" is unfortunately the reality for many. 

So anyways, we got home, explored the yard on the long line. He does indeed know his name and sits halfway decently. Pearl went NUTS inside the house and I let her out almost right away. She did her thing where she throws herself on the ground and kicks wildly at the other dog. She was in heaven. Then Lila came out and she was smitten too. Lila can be cranky but she does like the boys. They had a nice tie wandering around while he peed on everything....

I got a crate set up for the living room, so we could put him in there when we were cooking or eating and make sure Lila didn't get too angry. I cooked up some thin sliced steak (thanks Barb and Tiny) and everyone enjoyed that for dinner! He didn't eat much, and I did have to hand feed him the steak even though our girls were eating in the laundry room.

But did his first indoor pee HAVE to be on the down comforter? Hahaha! Of course it did. Never would it be a wall, or something easily cleanable. The comforter hanging over the side of the bed, dripping onto the carpet..... Oh well. Comforter cover is in the wash and I already cleaned the corner of the comforter and it is in the dryer. We may have to borrow the comforter from our guest bed tonight. I guess he will not have a second of freedom in the bedroom and I will need to watch the couch. I was just setting up a bedroom crate, he and Pearl were standing off, and she was really giving him the what-for. Then BAM the leg went up. NOOOOO!

He's tethered to me (or more like the table) and he rotates between lying down and standing. Lots of panting, the warm indoors may actually be tough on him. We'll see how he does. Good reminder to turn down the thermostat programming. OK done.

So far he seems in pretty good shape. Obviously not brushed or bathed and I am waiting to do that until Saturday to avoid overstimulating him. I may need to call around to find an earlier neuter (appt in 2 weeks) as he is just smitten with Pearl, and she's a little tease. Her sister is in heat, and no sign from her yet, but I don't want her harassed. It is funny how he didn't seem that big enough I got him home, and even 63 lb Lila looks itty bitty. He is 100.4 lbs. He does like balls, so that is a good sign the kids probably did let him out in the yard and run, as the breeder said. She said he was her nicest dog but I was leery of believing it. 

Wow, no panting, I think he is falling asleep. So cute! His tail is short, kind of funny looking short. And it thumps like the dickens when I walk up to him. He's goofy looking with really small eyes and kind of a tall skinny head. It was hard to get decent photos because I couldn't get far away enough and get in front of him without him just running right up. So the first photo is him in Petsmart picking out a collar (crazy, I know!) and the last is from the breeder 2.5 years ago. Then some here at our house. One with Pearl helping him with his long line. She also likes to help with hoses, cords, etc. etc.

Time to settle in and get housebroken and get him in a nice home after christmas. Yahooo!!!


----------



## KeaColorado

Bless you for saving him. He hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## lhowemt

DocBoy and Pearl the tease.

Surpringly, the breeder called later in the day to make that sure everything was OK. Heartbreaking


----------



## Doug

What a big handsome boy.
He looks as though he is having so much fun.
It really is Christmas for him


----------



## lhowemt

He has got the funniest short, skinny, thin tail. Such a burly boy and a silly tail! All 3 dogs now napping in the living room. Time to watch an episode of Dexter. :wave::curtain:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

What an awesome rescue! DocBoy is one lucky boy. 

Miracles do happen.


----------



## lhowemt

He sure was scared of the stairs too, but adapted really quickly. Same thing with stereo speakers, got right up to them and tilted his head back and forth!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

God bless you!! The Christmas spirit is alive and well  LOVE the pic of Pearl 'helping' with his leash. You have some sweet goldens there! 



> It was hard to get decent photos because I couldn't get far away enough and get in front of him without him just running right up.


 "Hey, whatcha doin' whatcha doin'?". LOL Typical golden spirit. Doesn't it make you feel good knowing how much he's craving your attention? Bet it's the most he's ever had. Just precious. 

The marking is normal. He's unsure of his place in the pack. Neutering, time, and potty training will do the trick.

I'm so happy for both of you. Thank you for sharing your heartwarming experience


----------



## tine434

He looks like he would be related to my Remi... Rem's grandpa was 100lbs and his daddy was a good 85-90. Thank you, I hope he's a joy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

It seems like everything that he's scared of he comes around quickly too... good sign! Keep it up 


lhowemt said:


> He sure was scared of the stairs too, but adapted really quickly. Same thing with stereo speakers, got right up to them and tilted his head back and forth!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Oh he is a beauty. He reminds me a lot of my MacGyver who was a 102 lb. boy. I have a feeling that by the weekend Doc will think he died and went to heaven. And speaking of heaven, that first picture showing the landscape in the background is beautiful. Don't they call Montana, big sky -- lucky you to live in that open area. You did a wonderful thing today.


----------



## dborgers

_You did a wonderful thing today.

_Amen!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I could tell "Thank you" thousands times and still wouldn't be enough. God bless you!


----------



## OutWest

How wonderful for Doc Boy! He gets to have Christmas inside with two other Goldens and humans who pet and play with him. I'm so glad you got him! I'm guessing you won't want to let him go...


----------



## lhowemt

I don't think he has ever slept in a house.

Lila is happy to have her cousin visiting (for real they are cousins). I don't think this will become a failed rescue. He takes up the entire backseat of the truck! No, I will stick with my petite girls. I can't even lift him and that is necessary for our truck, van, old age. So we will transition him and send him on to a wonderful home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

Look at that boy smile!


----------



## Shellbug

You are a hero. Awesome rescue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Yep, he sure has a big grin on his face. He hit the jackpot and finally made it into someone's home. Woo hoo!!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you for saving him!
He is a beauty-love his smile!
What a Christmas for him-can you imagine, never having slept in a home and he has playmates, too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Doc's a beautiful boy, thank you for getting him. 

So sorry about your Comforter, hope this will be the only incident. 

Sure sounds like your girls are happy to have a house guest.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Thank you for saving him! He looks so happy! I'm glad he blended right in with your girls. Merry Christmas, DocBoy!!


----------



## lhowemt

I need to get him brushed out today! He was pretty warm going to bed last night and I even opened the window above him for a bit. He is thick and a mess, but better than my worst fears.

First play bow just now with Pearl!!!! Oh my gosh, I was afraid he really wouldn't know how to play, but maybe he does! Well Lila just stoped that nonsense....

The comforter is washable, I am going to keep him tethered to me or in a crate. It sure takes a lot of stps for a male dog to go pee! I try for at least 4, and he's quickly getting his spots chosen.

He gladly ate up his bfst of 1/4 our food and 3/4 his food and huge wad of pumpkin. He still hasn't pooped but we'll go for a walk in about an hour.

Today I do need to work a bit but I hope to "charge the clicker" and get started with that.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

You are an angel for helping this boy! Glad the transition has gone smoothly, you've given this boy a new lease on life. I hope Docboy finds his forever home, who knows; maybe he already has!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you for rescuing him! He really is a handsome boy!


----------



## lhowemt

You are all so funny. Yes I think he has found his forever home, but not with us. We're just interim, fostering, whatever. Even the gals at our vet are teasing about failing... Kellie, our vet tech, said he is a perfect fit with the other bad Howe dogs. Ha! 

I got an appt for neutering Mon but they won't have time to clean his teeth. I am torn, maybe I should keep checking around. I think they look terrible but the vet said not too much so. Will get him a toothbrush today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I want everyone here to know that get is a huge part of getting me into rescue. So all of you deserve some credit. Others that rescue, people that offer gratitude. Some people say this isn't a rescue, that I just supported a bad breeder. Well I suppose there are many ways to look at it. I couldn't save the other dogs, nor the puppies. At least most of the pups have hope of pet homes. But I kept my focus on what I could do. I could do something for him and wow am I glad I did! 

I got a neuter appt for tomorrow!!!!! Maybe I will give him a bath today first. 

Time for his first walk!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

That's so awesome! Praise God! I am so glad it all worked out for you. Thank you for getting him!


----------



## tine434

He seems like an absolutely easy to fall for boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Doc Boy*

Doc Boy has a very lovable face!
Are they going to do bloodwork on him before neutering, to make sure everything is alright. Has he been tested for Heartworm?
Bless you for rescuing him!!


----------



## jealous1

Thank you so much for rescuing! And yes, you did rescue this boy. We got our Summer from a neighbor who decided after she got pregnant and had puppies that she and the pups were too much work. She asked me if I knew anyone who wanted Summer and I said I'd be right over. While I would have loved to help save the pups as well I knew folks would want a puppy before they did an older dog and she was not spayed--did NOT want her getting into the wrong hands and having more puppies. Summer introduced us to goldens and into golden rescue, which has led to more involvement in all types of rescue 

And yes, I would go ahead and give him a bath as they will recommend NOT giving him one for several days after neutering.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Happy for you and Docboy, thank you for helping him out. From what you have written he seems like a typical "I love you" sweet goofy guy. Have to admit I also hope you wind up a foster failure. They look great together


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so excited for both you, and him!
With his tail, I'd have his thyroid tested when you do the blood panel.
He sure did hit the jackpot, and it looks like you did, too.


----------



## lhowemt

I will check and see if thyroid was included but I doubt it. If not I will have them run one tomorrow during neutering. I've never had a male dog, and I think neutering is a bit harder on them older. What should I expect. I have an Eliz-Collar but I think the new inflatable ones might be better. Or do I not need to worry about licking? I'll make sure he gets pain meds.

One other thing. Still no poop even during a 2 mile walk. He was pretty nervous but had a lot of fun. Would.not take a treat until the very end. If he doesn't poop today I think it might be wise to put off the neuter. Right? I'm hoping for a big one soon, but considering if it doesn't happen.

After the walk Pearl introduced him to the freshest water in the house.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn

I am so glad you got him! Thank you so much for caring and being willing to act!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Freshest water in the house, lol. Beautiful pics, looks like a place to see Elk or Bison Migrating about.


----------



## KathyL

I just love the recent picture of him gazing out at the hills -- like "wow, this is all mine?" Regarding his poop, is there somewhere you can let him sniff/walk off lead? I know some dogs are funny about doing their business while on a lead.

Edited to clarify off lead being in a secure fenced area small enough that you can monitor him.


----------



## lhowemt

We have 6 acres and I'm reluctant to let him off lead yet. Chasing our cats is a concern and if he is a jumper or a pusher there are a few places in our fence I'd be concerned about. Do you think being in our yard on a long line feels off leash enough? Perhaps not since Pearl keeps grabbing it and he stops. It is chilly, I should see if the cats are all inside and lock them in. He's pretty good about listening but he is supposedly a runner. I assume that is usually just a response to being let out of a kennel into a yard on rare occassions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

You know.... I think that the chasing and running is mainly lack of exercise also, like you said. You'll know with time, but it sounds like typical reaction of a dog from the pound when we bring them home and they are let out finally ya know.

Just take slow and safe steps as you are comfy



lhowemt said:


> We have 6 acres and I'm reluctant to let him off lead yet. Chasing our cats is a concern and if he is a jumper or a pusher there are a few places in our fence I'd be concerned about. Do you think being in our yard on a long line feels off leash enough? Perhaps not since Pearl keeps grabbing it and he stops. It is chilly, I should see if the cats are all inside and lock them in. He's pretty good about listening but he is supposedly a runner. I assume that is usually just a response to being let out of a kennel into a yard on rare occassions.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I definitely would not let him off in an area you have concerns about, but I'm thinking if you know someone with a fenced yard. He doesn't need an acre just a yard that's secure. And again it could just be a different place. The reason I thought about the lead was a local rescue here had a female who would not pee on lead so they required a fenced yard for her. He'll go eventually but it may take him awhile. Also, I have an inflatable collar that you are welcome to. It's an X-large in blue. I bought it for Harley and inflated it and never used it. You would need to inflate it with a pump. I have that too!


----------



## dborgers

It's very heartwarming to see him observing the vistas. This is such a Christmas 'feel good story'. Thank you!


----------



## KathyL

tine434 said:


> Just take slow and safe steps as you are comfy.
> 
> Thanks. I went back and edited my post to clarify a safe fenced in area. I'm in the city and think in terms of fenced in yards and/or secured dog exercise areas and when I looked at my post again I realized it could be interpreted to let him run in a field.


----------



## lhowemt

At the house today the wind has been coming from the general direction of his old "home", which is just over the next bench. Our girls often sit and stare at the vistas and smell the breeze. I wonder if he smells his old "pack" and how he feels. He's probably just psyched to be gazing across the valley floor, smelling the smells. I hope so.


----------



## lhowemt

He pooped!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

My older girl only poops once a day a lot of times... and sometimes that may be morning one day and midday the next. Just gotta wait it out lol so glad he did!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Whoever thought his first poop would be such good news. Now he has a spot to call home.


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you for rescuing this beautiful boy. You've put a smile on my face   . 
(yahoo for the poo!!)


----------



## dborgers

lhowemt said:


> He pooped!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah!!! Funny how all of us get what a victory that is. LOL


----------



## dborgers

> He's probably just psyched to be gazing across the valley floor, smelling the smells.


A new and wonderful experience for him, thanks to you


----------



## Zuca's mom

This is so awesome! He will have no trouble finding a new home. You will have trouble deciding which one to pick for him. He's a cutie! Bless you!


----------



## lhowemt

It is funny, but I was serious! I couldn't see putting him under anesthesia so quickly if I didn't know for sure that he had intestinal health.

We did a lot of brushing today. I got all his ear dreadlocks out and got the rest of him mostly brushed. He didn't like his back feathers, wow there was a lot of stuff in there! Mostly he really enjoyed being combed.

I gave him a bath. My husband was wise enough to point out that bathing him at home would be unwise. Aside from the issue that I probably wouldn't fit in the tub enclosure with him, but if something went awry and either he or I fell through the glass doors we could get hurt. So I went to the local diy bath store. It took me fully 5 baths to get him to the point of sudsing. It didn't help that their soap was too watered down but it seemed nothing was breaking through 6 years of oils.

Thenthis evening Lila and he got into it TWICE. I had just thought how his treat manners were not going to please Lila and then we were done. Not so fast, there must have been a crumb on the floor. So much noise with nothing going on. Then I go sit on the living room floor by my recliner and forget this might be a spot Lila wants to protect too. Yes, they start snarling and it is a bit comical as I pull then apart yet again. So he's settling in the crate for the duration while we Ste dinner. He sure does have an ominous voice! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk

Docboy behave! You have no idea how good you've got it right now!


----------



## tine434

Well.... was that really him not behaving? It has been reported that Lila can be cranky  But glad to hear that no harm was done!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

He is a beautiful boy (and a good smelling one now also). They will find their peace and their places as the novelty of his arrival subsides. You have done more for him in 48 hours than was ever done for him in six years. Thank you so much.

As far as the cone and things after neutering, I would have all ready to go. Never had boys but out of my two girls, one was adamant to destroy the surgery site, the other one never even noticed something had been done ... so you never know. 

I am sending you a PM.


----------



## KathyL

Well, he's had a full day and with a nice bath I bet he sleeps really good tonight and will be well-rested for his surgery. I never had any problems with my young dogs after a neuter but an older dog might want to do a little licking if he feels some irritation from the stitches. They'll probably send him home with an e-collar and he probably won't like that and will let you know by banging it against walls. If he needs to wear one I hope it fits in his kennel. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers

Are you burying your nose in his newly fresh smelling fur? It has to be hard to resist


----------



## lhowemt

It was definitely not Doc. Later after we all calmed down and Lila was in her bed I took him out and sat on the floor, but away from any "value" location. He just gushed on me. Laying down and putting his head on my legs, seeming as if he had been expecting to get in trouble and was happy not to. Lila laid in her bed just glaring, and boy can she glare. I'm not sure if she was staring at him or not. But I know that look of jealousy from her. Tough situation as I want to keep him from having anymore indoor accidents so that he gets successfully housebroken and tethering to me seems the best way. Well Lila stood up growling and stepped towards us. My husband got her right away, she wasn't lunging so no problem. I'm pretty sure he was not looking at her. I got up and put him in the crate. Took them both out to pee separately. Good thing he will be out of commission tomorrow, hopefully he just dozes when he comes home so I can crate him and not have his tethering to me seem perhaps to Lila that he has taken over the preferred spot which is with me, with my attention. 

At least with the weekend coming and his new found yard freedom we can spend more time outside without tethers. I did let him loose in the yard today, he doesn't go more than 100' from me without looking and coming back. I think as long as I stay out there with him he'll not discover the one piece of fence that is low. It is way at the bottom of our property at the bottom of a ravine, not something he will stumble into as long as I am out there and keep them all focused on somewhere else.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

dborgers said:


> Are you burying your nose in his newly fresh smelling fur? It has to be hard to resist


I couldn't get him quite that clean! He still is a little stinky! He is so fluffy and handsome though! He was done and I was afraid that he was going to pull out the lead attachment. He just leaned on it and wow did it strain and the wall of the washing station moved! I will probably take him back early next week. I think I'll bring in my own shampoo instead of that watered down junk.
100 lbs is BIG. He's like a little bull. And he really isn't all that fat, he has a defined waist. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I think the ecollar will work in his crates. They are huge! It is nice, tonight going to bed he is not nearly so hot. Damp, less hair, and exercised he's settled right down.

It was so cool when we.got back.from the bath and I let him out. Bounding around with joy! He probably was a little fired up for "officer blonde's" tastes this evening.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Good luck with the neuter tomorrow. I would make sure to have a "cone" available after the surgery.


----------



## dborgers

He's blessed to be with you. I'm smiling with every update


----------



## dborgers

Duplicate deleted. Didn't show up the first time I refreshed the page ...


----------



## lhowemt

Max's Dad said:


> Good luck with the neuter tomorrow. I would make sure to have a "cone" available after the surgery.


Cone yes, that is what I mean with e collar ---Elizabethan Collar.

The cone of shame.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

I'm falling in love with this boy reading his stories. ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

what a lucky boy! You live in a beautiful place; would love to see more pics of your landscapes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck with Doc's neuter surgery, hope all goes well and wish him a very speedy recovery.


----------



## lhowemt

Yesterday was "spa day" and today is "hospital day". This won't be as much fun. He's getting neutered, his teeth cleaned (they are squeezing this in, yay!), nails clipped, and a blood serum sample to send off to Hemolife for a full thyroid panel.


----------



## Eowyn

I will be praying it goes well. I am sure he will do fine. Bless you what all you are doing!


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I am glad to see they are doing the teeth cleaning today too. I think it's always better to get those things done while they are under -- less anesthetic the better.

I cannot wait to see his Crest Smile. If your girls liked him before wait till they see the new Docboy!


----------



## KathyL

Pudden said:


> what a lucky boy! You live in a beautiful place; would love to see more pics of your landscapes


 I completely agree -- you do live in beautiful country.


----------



## Karen519

*Doc Boy*

Let us know how Doc Boy does after his neuter.
He sure FOUND A WONDERFUL HOME!!


----------



## lhowemt

He is a hurting boy! Lots of breathy whines and more needy than before. I am on the floor with him and the other girls and I have been making sure Lila doesn't face him or look directly at him. Giving her love and pets while I do this, turning her head and body aside.

I just gave him some tramadol so hopefully that helps soon. He pooped again (yay!) But only one small marking pee. Fair drink of water and no real appetite.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

The whining and neediness can come from the anesthesia after-effects. It was a good idea to give him some Tramadol anyway. He should be more his normal self tomorrow and his appetite should be back. Don't be surprised if the first poop takes a while to come; after a fast and the anesthesia, the system is sometimes a bit slow to get itself in gear again.

Hoping you, the girls (Lila, be good), and achy DocBoy have a good night.


----------



## KathyL

I think it takes a little more time for them to feel better when they are older, but I can't imagine him not feeling better by Monday. Hopefully he won't want to lick at the incision area once the anesthetic wears off. I'm glad all went well. He has yet to realize what a wonderful new life lies ahead of him.


----------



## lhowemt

I gave him some "brew chews" a locally baked treat made from spent beer hops. Yummy, he ate 6 so that is like 1/3 or 1/2 of a meal. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

He'll have a little microbrew buzz this evening -- sounds good. I never heard of that and I'm in Milwaukee -- shame on me!


----------



## lhowemt

The tramadol definitely helped. He settled down nicely and dozed in his crate while the rest of us lazed around the living room watching season 2 of dexter. We are finally getting some real snow which is wonderful 

He is starting to just head back to the house on our little walks. I'm hoping this means his housebreaking in sinking in but I'm not going to risk it for a couple more days. Let him heal and cement in his brain that to go pee he goes down the stairs and outside.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ViggosMum

Just found this thread and read from start to finish. What a fantastic rescue, and so impressed that people will go out of their way to do all this for a dog to set it up for a new life with someone else. Your must be angels in disguise. 

DocBoy is gorgeous, hope he recovers quickly from his surgery, and that you all have a wonderful holiday season, with Lila behaving herself


----------



## Always51

Merry Chrissy Doc..you were given the best present!!


----------



## tine434

Especially important after they get fixed, I'm not sure for males but for females, I had one housebroken and after getting fixed she couldn't control her bladder for a few days, even peeing in her crate. I'm assuming boys may have the same trouble sometimes



lhowemt said:


> The tramadol definitely helped. He settled down nicely and dozed in his crate while the rest of us lazed around the living room watching season 2 of dexter. We are finally getting some real snow which is wonderful
> 
> He is starting to just head back to the house on our little walks. I'm hoping this means his housebreaking in sinking in but I'm not going to risk it for a couple more days. Let him heal and cement in his brain that to go pee he goes down the stairs and outside.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

No problems holding his pee, yay! He feels a LOT better this AM. Enough to take off running the fence and BARKING as the plow went by. So much for rest post surgery.  That was a first, it is fun getting to know him!

BIG poop right up against a tree. Soft too so it got on his feathers 

Pearl is still loving him and everyone is loving the snow. Photos of Doc and Pearl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Very good to hear Doc is feeling better today.
LOVE the snow pictures, what fun!


----------



## KathyL

Who is who in the first picture? I'm glad he and Pearl get along so well. she can sort of help in the boundary training and if they are buds he is more likely to stick with her. Can you imagine all the new sights and sounds he is experiencing? I bet he was stuck in a kennel most of the time and his world was small. He will make someone very happy and I know you will do an excellent job of finding that new home for him. It's heartwarming to know there are people like you out there!!


----------



## lhowemt

KathyL said:


> Who is who in the first picture? I'm glad he and Pearl get along so well. she can sort of help in the boundary training and if they are buds he is more likely to stick with her. Can you imagine all the new sights and sounds he is experiencing? I bet he was stuck in a kennel most of the time and his world was small. He will make someone very happy and I know you will do an excellent job of finding that new home for him. It's heartwarming to know there are people like you out there!!


From today's post? Doc and Pearl and then Pearl and Doc. Left to right. Things are going great today. We've let him off leash inside and he is doing well-has not had an "accident". I think it has helped with conflict too, leashes can be such a problem.

I was told that he wasn't allowed in the house and peed in our house right away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

They are having fun! No wonder he peed in the house -- if he never lived in a house, how would he know the rules. He'll learn real fast just watching what your dogs do.


----------



## lhowemt

Doc seems to be feeling great post-neuter. I take him in the yard on the flexi lead and he does seem to want to run around more. Since I don't really know what "normal" is for him, I can't say he is back to himself. But he sure is closer to the dog that I picked up than right after neuter. Tail wagging, following me around, seems perky and trouts around outside with a few bounding jumps here and there (as if he would run if not on leash) My question is if I would be wise, or not, to take him on a short leash walk? If so, what is "short"? Neutering was Friday. He's not really high energy or wild, and I'd love to get our girls out without leaving him behind since we haven't done anything substantial since Thursday.


----------



## KathyL

I really can't remember what the restrictions were for post-neutering but I'd keep him on lead till he get the suctures out. If he wants to run he could really rip a stitch or two. I had some lickers and they had to wear a cone just to keep the area dry and clean.


----------



## tine434

We took our girl for a light walk... slow and relaxed... no more than a mile a couple days after surgery. She just HAD to have a walk or she was going to jump and play enough inside to mess it up anyway. We just went slow and enjoyed the scenery but it helped her get some mental stimulation. 

She was actually very playful and energetic the day after surgery, we just tried the best we could with the slow walks and no other dog play for a while.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

He has internal dissolvable.stitches so they don't come out. It looks really good, a tiny bit of shaving irritation and no more. He is on antibiotics for his lick spot so hopefully that prevents at least one problem. No licking at all.

Darn! He snuck in the bedroom and marked the comforter again! I don't know when he was able to do that??? Back to the wash and make sure that gate stays closed. He had hit nowhere else fortunately. Any ideas on how to stop a dog from marking a spot once they have done it twice? I'm not so much worried about us, but I want to be able to give the new family ideas and info in case they come across it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tomw

Sounds like he is doing great. When Lacie was spayed, we restricted her walks and play for about a week, even though she was really her old self by the second day. We just had Dezi, our 9 month old male golden, neutered last month. He recovered quickly too. Our biggest work and concern was trying to keep Lacie from playing too hard with him and to encourage her to give him his space for recovery. You know how it is with two or more goldens.......very active rough and tumble play. That was the most difficult part of Dezi's recovery. He too has internal dissolvable stitches. Best of luck.


----------



## mylissyk

lhowemt said:


> He has internal dissolvable.stitches so they don't come out. It looks really good, a tiny bit of shaving irritation and no more. He is on antibiotics for his lick spot so hopefully that prevents at least one problem. No licking at all.
> 
> Darn! He snuck in the bedroom and marked the comforter again! I don't know when he was able to do that??? Back to the wash and make sure that gate stays closed. He had hit nowhere else fortunately. Any ideas on how to stop a dog from marking a spot once they have done it twice? I'm not so much worried about us, but I want to be able to give the new family ideas and info in case they come across it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Spray it down with something like Nature's Miracle, or other enzyme cleaner, after you wash it. I would even set him to "catch" him, and really make a point of telling him no. Marking can be handled like any other house training problem, and at his age he might need a little bit of a stern "no" along with praising for the right thing.

He looks so happy!


----------



## tine434

You know what.... 
I had a foster who would pee on a dog bed, just one dog bed.... cleaning with enzyme cleaner, washing with soap plus the cleaner, nothing worked. She just peed on it one time and BOOM she ways snuck back. I threw out the bed, she never did it anywhere else. It was like that bed was the only spot she would pee on inside, after that first time it never stopped until the bed was gone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

He will wear silly things for me!!!!:--heart:

Lila didn't really like it, but Pearl kept her in position for a photo. What a nice lazy day.

Doc, Pearl/Doc, Lila/Pearl, Lila.


----------



## KathyL

On he peeing, I never had problems so I can't say from experience, but I always read that vinegar neutralizes the urine smell. Maybe after it is washed you can just spritz the comforter with a little diluted vinegar and water ?? It won't smell like Snuggle but if you can stand the vinegar smell try it. Or do you think he might smell the floor area beneath the comforter and is just hitting the comforter? 

He looks cute with those antlers on!


----------



## lhowemt

He hit the comforter and it dripped onto the carpet. I got the carpet cleaner out this time, before I did it just by hand. 

The good news is,,,,, he went and stood by the door to go outside!!!!! He had to POOP! :banana: :banana::banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## tine434

He seems like such a good boy! Still have an adopter in line?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Oh yes, I also have two other homes locally that would take him at the drop of a hat, and the local rescue has one family that is already approved to adopt. It is going to be so hard to let him go, but I do need to get back to focusing on Pearl's training and on loving up Lila.


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

What wonderful pictures!
Everyone is so happy!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such a gorgeous, happy boy, not to mention a lucky one! He reminds me a lot of my Charlie, who was also a very big male. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## lhowemt

Here is the latest photo from Doc and Pearl's new found friendship. Pearl is such a snuggler and Doc is so sweet to her!

I want to let everyone know that Doc is a great dog, he's well mannered and sits and comes nicely. I was pretty emotional when I wrote my first thread and the beginning of this, and don't intend to disparage anyone. Please consider this a retraction to any negative comments. He obviously was well cared for and not abused nor mistreated. The breeder's place has had numerous inspections with no problems noted and all the dogs looked good and cared for. She told me that the pups come in the house every day, and that the pup houses are kept warm with a backup generator to ensure they are always cared for.

Time for the first post-neuter walk!


----------



## Always51

that is a beautiful photo...


----------



## Thalie

So glad to see all his happy pictures. 

No advice on the marking and yes to leashed walks; avoiding running and jumping for about 10 days is the most important but he can walk a mile or so by now I would say.


----------



## KathyL

Your Pearl has really taken to him! He is beautiful.


----------



## lhowemt

Snuggle bunnies. Or should I say a little bunny and a grizzly bear!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl and Lila got these HUGE cow hooves for chrismtas from their "cousin" - Maddie a Cavalier KC Spaniel. So Doc is relegated to the smoked bones that I bought for everyone. They are loving Christmas! Notice in the last picture Pearl has her piece of firewood in the bed with her. Silly pup!

Doc is doing great, I now let him out in the yard to do his business without the flexilead. He is really good about hanging around me and not running too much. He is not humping Pearl anymore either. I wonder if that is because he is still recovering? Surely his testosterone isn't that low already. Lila and he are doing much better, getting along just fine now. A few little "messages" from Lila if he gets into her turf but he seems to recognize that she is the top dog. He will pee on top of where Pearl just peed, but not Lila's.

Merry Christmas to everyone from our home to yours


----------



## lhowemt

So far so good, Doc is tetantatively scheduled to go to his new home on Sunday. The mom and daughters have next week mostly off so he should have plenty of opportunity to settle in to their new home. Yay! Wow we are going to miss him......


----------



## tine434

How's it going with Doc?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

He is doing so well and we are going to miss him so much! He and Lila are doing fine, she got excited today and was trying to play and he got nervous. No more accidents and he is eating really well. Sunday I am going to drive him about 3 hours to meet his new family part way. It is going to be a bittersweet drive home after handing him off. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bittersweet for sure, I could never let him go. My hat is off to you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Maybe you need that boy,for your two girls.


----------



## tine434

Maybe you should foster  it may help Lila out as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

If it weren't for the 8 and 12 year old girls it would be even harder. These girls have never had a dog and having been in their boat, my heart sings being able to bring them this gentle giant. I wasn't able to get a dog until I was out of college, and I am thrilled to be part of making life with a great dog happen for them. This is an incredibly rewarding experience. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Lila is back to loving Doc. She and Pearl were playing bite face and it spilled.over onto Doc. He got pretty nervous and Pearl and Lila just kept playing on their own. It sure has been excellent for our girls, that is for sure. I does break my heart to see him lost when it comes to dog play. On a good note he now picks up the tennis ball and carries it after I throw it, so he is coming along with that sort of play. No matter what, life is going to be pretty darn sweet for him. He'll be thrilled.that his new house has a CAT as he adores ours. But is is a 17lb bad boy male, no little 6 lb fluffy female like ours. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

I am so happy to see how Doc has blossomed while in your care and thrilled to see (even if it is going to be hard for you) that he has already found a great forever family. 

Thank you for what you did and are doing for him.


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing this thread. Incredible for what you have done for Doc. He is a very handsome boy who is lucky you have given him the opportunity to enjoy living outside of a kennel and experiencing true love. Sunday will be a happy and a sad day, but Doc will surely get a lot of love from the 8 and 12 year old girls. Your girls will miss him by the looks of all the pics!! You are a great person for doing what you have for him!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It will be very bittersweet, but you have given Doc a chance for a life where he is going to be loved and adored for many years to come. 

Wishing him all the best in his new home. 

You've made this possible for him-thank you!


----------



## lhowemt

My last two days with Doc have seen me pretty much in bed with a bad cold. Such a bummer! I had visions of fun walks, more training, and lots of quality time. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about that, but at least DH took out his good camera today for a few fun photos. I have learned that the ONLY ball he likes is tennis balls. Not Orbees or any other type of ball. JUST tennis balls. Goofy guy

Second photo is with Pearl, and the fourth is with Lila trying to get in on the fetching action! What a good bunch of pups.


----------



## tine434

His coat looks so clean and healthy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## azzure

Gosh, he is beautiful.


----------



## robinrd

He is beautiful and he looks like he is having so much fun. What a sweety


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, he's beautiful and looks so happy. 

Sorry to hear you're down with a cold, take care of yourself and feel better soon.


----------



## lhowemt

Wow it was SO hard to see him go! Both my DH and I had tears, so emotionally overwhelming. It was hard to keep in mind that this was success, getting him housebroken and ready to be an inside pet for a loving family. It probably struck close to home, like losing Hazel this past summer, but he did not die, his life has just begun! I'll post some pics later, I'm still down with this bug and struggling to do what work I can. My sweet DH drove the 2 hours to meet the family since I was dizzy with fever, and we really needed to get him moved on for our schedule and the new families schedule. Also so Doc could start his new life and not linger in ours. Oh this is HARD! The report from his new family is that he is getting lots of love, and no accidents  The family cat is none pleased, but Doc is being a gentle giant and avoiding anywhere the cat is. What a good boy.


----------



## Thalie

It is a pretty good first report on his first few hours in his new family. You gave him a new life and your bittersweet feelings show you really care. 

Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you are not feeling well and didn't get to hang out with Doc as much as you wanted. Glad you were able to go on the trip to give him to his new family. Such a great gift they received. You did a wonderful thing!! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dborgers

Mission Accomplished!! WTG!! I'm so happy for Doc. I know how hard it is to see our rescue boys go, but you're gonna smile the rest of your life when you think about him and all the love and fun he shares with his new family. 

Happy New Year too


----------



## KathyL

He is a beautiful boy and I hope all goes well for him. I can only imagine how hard it was for you to have to let him go, but you're right he begins his new life and really the sooner the better for him. Please post and let us know how he does.


----------



## lhowemt

Doc is settling in with his new family wonderfully. The first couple of days he was nervous and a bit jumpy esp with the dad, but now is starting to relax. He's got a favorite place along the river for walks and doing well there off leash! His new mom says the puppy in him is really starting to come out which is something we saw quite a bit here. What an amazing boy. Someone tell me.why we didn't keep him? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Please strongly suggest that the new custodians of Doc join us here at GRF so that we can keep in touch and track his wonderful new life>

Thanks for what you have done.


Max


----------



## lhowemt

That is a great idea! I will do so. He continues to do better and better. He even fell asleep on top of his new dad laying on the couch, how sweet! He went to work today (frame gallery) for the first time and did well. He pretty much stayed to himself although he did greet a few people. Overall each day is better and he is getting a ton of love. Yay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Wow... He gets to go to work with them?!? Ok, he has the life

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update-really great to hear he's doing so well and happy. 

You did a fabulous job finding him a great home.


----------



## lhowemt

tine434 said:


> Wow... He gets to go to work with them?!? Ok, he has the life
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, this is one of the reasons that when I was falling head over heels in love with him I knew it was the right home for him. Also the 8 and 12 yo girls who have always wanted a dog, and the fact that Lila preferred he went away.

The family are whitewater river rafters, so he'll get to do river trips, week long camping and floating down a 100 mile wilderness river. Also just living the life around the Sun Valley area is going to be pretty sweet. It is really dog friendly. My friend is very glad to have a golden in his life again!


----------



## dborgers

Jackpot!!


----------



## Little Flower

Doc was not a rescue and he was happy on our six acres. He also does not like water so sad he now has to live that kind of a life. He likes to run and chase squirrels and deer. We wanted a home for him on a large acreage or with someone that liked to hike. He was very well trained and I know this cause I trained him. He did not like it inside. We had him in our house till he was nine months. One he got too hot and two he just liked it outside. So he lived in the happiest environment we could give him. Doc was given to me by my husband and we talked about it many times over and decided to place him where he could be his happiest. I wish people would leave well enough alone. I have tons of pictures of him from baby till he left.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Per the OP's request, I am closing this thread.


----------

